# Tri-States Gran Fondo - anyone on here riding?



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone on this forum was riding in the Tri-States Gran Fondo this weekend in Mesquite, NV? If so, I would like to say hi.


----------

